# The best way to earn money as NEET?



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi

*What is the best way to earn money as NEET *(_gamer that love watching anime without a job_) *in your opinion?*

Some people consider these people to be a lolcows but i find that way of life relaxing and good in every way.
The biggest problem in that style of life is to get enough money to live.
So far i'm stuck at first stage and not getting enough just to keep me alive so i hope to get some good suggestions that doesn't involve bitcoins  (_crypto is too unstable to consider it good income, might be dead or expensive to use in longer term_)

My current research found that if you have big enough starting budget then you can live forever just from stock price changes.
Most of common people consider stock as a way to earn or lose few extra bucks but they just can't see it full potential (_and probably target wrong company, gaming one is the best for extra incom_e).
As you can see i earn good starting money but i need more sources of income if i want to keep it growing bigger and bigger. Well i have dream of taking over this world but amount of money i would need is too big to overcome in my life time :p






If someone wonder what i do then its simple - buy when low, sell when high, repeat. The most unstable emotionally audience (for example Blizzard with its diablo immortal) create waves of low then high prices and again low etc.
Each wave should increase your profit by 25-50% or double it if you get perfect timing. By profit i mean whatever you gained over your starting amount of money. Usually there is so called "wave" once per week and remember to invest in correct country because you can gain also with dollar or euro price rising over your national money 


If you want to suggest good method of earning money in internet then please consider it explaining deeply as i did 

ps. rating dumb means you are somewhat dumb too for not chosing easy way  some people prefer it that way and you shouldn't force them to get a "job".


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 1, 2019)

NEET doesn't imply gaming or anime. Also, just sell your ass.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 1, 2019)

Get a job fagit.


----------



## byuu (Apr 1, 2019)

Invest in Eastern Poland


----------



## MemeGray (Apr 1, 2019)

Buy girls underwear and socks in bulk then sell them to creeps for $20 a pop, just make a fake account with stolen pictures so the dudes think your a chick


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Apr 1, 2019)

This wasnt posted before 4am so im just assuming you're a hobbiest with minimal bills.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> Invest in Eastern Poland



I would invest in my country only if goverment didn't keep lowering worth of Polish Zloty :/
Lesser value of country money you invest = lesser total profit.



LifeguardHermit said:


> This wasnt posted before 4am so im just assuming you're a hobbiest with minimal bills.



Yeah, i do not use much money so i don't need really a lot of it, but i want to buy new house so i need A LOT of it 
As a NEET buying house isn't that easy.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 1, 2019)

my nigga


----------



## Overcast (Apr 1, 2019)

You should make a hentai game instead.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Apr 1, 2019)

"Like"d for capitalistic spirit


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Apr 1, 2019)

I can't see too many NEET's succeeding in the stock market. Hell, most people can barley even out when it comes to stocks.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah it's called getting a fucking job, nerd.



PewBrettonPie said:


> ps. rating dumb means you are somewhat dumb too for not chosing easy way  some people prefer it that way and you shouldn't force them to get a "job".



Oh, sorry, didn't see this part. So, what pronouns do you prefer to be referred to as?


----------



## Domo Kitties (Apr 1, 2019)

If you wanna trade stocks, go to https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/  and make every stock option they suggest.

It can't go wrong.


----------



## shartshooter (Apr 1, 2019)

I mean, to a certain degree, you're a day trader, so you're not unemployed. You just a have a shitty job.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

Cowboy Kim said:


> I can't see too many NEET's succeeding in the stock market. Hell, most people can barley even out when it comes to stocks.



Not sure about other NEET's but i'm one by choice so i might have bigger knowledge about world than them. I actually in past explored europe instead living whole time in one place. Now i just prefer to live quietly and enjoy pleasures that modern world has to offer.


----------



## DuckSucker (Apr 1, 2019)

obliviousbeard said:


> NEET doesn't imply gaming or anime. Also, just sell your ass.


Honestly I imagine there are enough gay dudes willing to fuck that even "gross" ones wouldnt need to pay for it ever. Maybe if you found a gay sugar daddy or something. I mean I know there are like male prostitutes and shit, and 80-90% or more of them are probably gay but they are very few even when theyre gay for pay.

The markets just not there man, dick/men are cheap, even good dick/men. There are tons of extras.


----------



## UE 558 (Apr 1, 2019)

Become a gay findom whore on twitter


----------



## byuu (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Not sure about other NEET's but i'm one by choice so i might have bigger knowledge about world than them. I actually in past explored europe instead living whole time in one place. Now i just prefer to live quietly and enjoy pleasures that modern world has to offer.


Travelling Europe isn't very impressive when you're European.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> Travelling Europe isn't very impressive when you're European.



If you see what is going in Europe then it is impressive you have a will to travel around it. So far i decided it isn't worth to do so and other parts of world where i would like to go are sadly too dangerous for me. I would have my ass thrown into a jail for drugs i use to balance my body


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Not sure about other NEET's but i'm one by choice so i might have bigger knowledge about world than them.



Why are you asking us how to get society to enable you then? Shouldn't that bit of wisdom be inherent to you?


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Why are you asking us how to get society to enable you then? Shouldn't that bit of wisdom be inherent to you?



I have knowledge about politics and how masses react to certain things, but no knowledge in earning good money (i can't stream & record videos for money because i have habbit of going politically incorrect and getting banned). If i had it (or just a bit of luck) i would be already rich. I've lost my chance to be millionare when i sold all my bitcoins for 300$ (_i didn't expect that kind of bullshit unstability to go up to tens of thusand dollars_).


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 1, 2019)

I hear Mickey D's is hiring.


----------



## OG 666 (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I have knowledge about politics and how masses react to certain things, but no knowledge in earning good money (i can't stream & record videos for money because i have habbit of going politically incorrect and getting banned).


Where have you been banned from? Also, what usernames do you use? I’m just really passionate about censorship and would love to know more.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I have knowledge about politics and how masses react to certain things, but no knowledge in earning good money



That's pretty much an oxymoron when you've heard of any famous entrepreneur being successful just by reading what's on the subway wall. Are you sure you aren't just a lazy piece of shit?


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 1, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Honestly I imagine there are enough gay dudes willing to fuck that even "gross" ones wouldnt need to pay for it ever. Maybe if you found a gay sugar daddy or something. I mean I know there are like male prostitutes and shit, and 80-90% or more of them are probably gay but they are very few even when theyre gay for pay.
> 
> The markets just not there man, dick is cheap, even good dick.



I think it all depends on the quality of your BJ's and boipussy, not to mention what kinda weird stuff you agree to.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Hi
> 
> *What is the best way to earn money as NEET *(_gamer that love watching anime without a job_) *in your opinion?*
> 
> ...


NEET means 
Not in
Employment 
Education or
Training 

Please explain how watching anime and playing video games have anything to do with being a NEET.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

Gengar said:


> Where have you been banned from? Also, what usernames do you use? I’m just really passionate about censorship and would love to know more.



I keep that my anonymous nicknames wouldn't be ever connected together.
Mostly i'm against immigration, i like to be proud of beign white, i do not like feminism movement and making females superior over male (in Poland it is very visible). That is enough to get me banned from Youtube, Facebook and Twitch. If some people would connect my anonymous accounts i'm sure i would be on my way to get removed from Patreon and Paypal.
In Poland for these three things said in public you would go against HATE SPEECH law that is abused by left wing and LGBTQWERTY

@Jmz_33 My meaning of NEET is from Japan and i've heard most of them are gamers & fans of anime. It might be very outdated definition of what i used in main post.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I keep that my anonymous nicknames wouldn't be ever connected together.
> Mostly i'm against immigration, i like to be proud of beign white, i do not like feminism movement and making females superior over female (in Poland it is very visible). That is enough to get me banned from Youtube, Facebook and Twitch. If some people would connect my anonymous accounts i'm sure i would be on my way to get removed from Patreon and Paypal.
> In Poland for these three things said in public you would go against HATE SPEECH law that is abused by left wing and LGBTQWERTY



I don't think administrators have a problem with you believing those things, I think they just find it an issue when you explicitly state those things with the express purpose of angering people who might disagree with you. Isn't this a common issue with hikkikomori, thinking everyone is conspiring against them out of paranoia from being a shut-in?


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 1, 2019)

is unemployed
watches anime and video games
banned from dozens of sites
butt hurt when people rate him with dumb
thinks he’s really smart

What a fine cow that has wondered on to our pastors.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> I don't think administrators have a problem with you believing those things, I think they just find it an issue when you explicitly state those things with the express purpose of angering people who might disagree with you. Isn't this a common issue with hikkikomori, thinking everyone is conspiring against them out of paranoia from being a shut-in?



In modern world its a good thing to question every news and action you see. Its not about someone conspiring against me, but noticing current propaganda.



Jmz_33 said:


> is unemployed
> watches anime and video games
> banned from dozens of sites
> butt hurt when people rate him with dumb
> ...




I was employed to increase my ending supply of money then i went unemployed  I will go probably to employed status next month to get more money for stock sadly.
There is nothing bad with watching anime and playing video games
Banned only from wykop for expresing not left wing opinion, its a common practice there. I like to fight for my country and avoid invasion of imigrants and LGBT. I avoid to post anything ban-worthy on sites that could be useful for me in future. I just said if i went with my political view on those sites i would get PROBABLY banned.
i just stated obvious (not for everyone) thing, its my style of life to correct people way of thinking 
Well i'm actually above average smart, but not like top sciencists smart. I know my limits and i know i'm lazy to improve them


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> There is nothing bad with watching anime and playing video games



That right there is factually incorrect.


----------



## Clop (Apr 1, 2019)

Mate, you're not clever, you're just a narcissist. You can't even be arsed to look up what a NEET is because you just think you know by watching anime. This is not a healthy, self-critical way of thinking about anything unless you're under 16. You are either an elaborate troll to make people call you massively stupid or you need some serious psychoanalysis to get over yourself. Judging by what you've written, that's going to be a mighty big Everest so I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> @Jmz_33 My meaning of NEET is from Japan and i've heard most of them are gamers & fans of anime. It might be very outdated definition of what i used in main post.


So... your an Otaku? Lmfao, get fucked weeb.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 1, 2019)

First thing to do is stop underlining random shit in your posts


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

Clop said:


> Mate, you're not clever, you're just a narcissist. You can't even be arsed to look up what a NEET is because you just think you know by watching anime. This is not a healthy, self-critical way of thinking about anything unless you're under 16. You are either an elaborate troll to make people call you massively stupid or you need some serious psychoanalysis to get over yourself. Judging by what you've written, that's going to be a mighty big Everest so I wish you the best of luck.



Narcissist behavior is common sign when messing with NMDA receptors, i'm not like that normally. I just experiment on myself a lot  all effects are temporary.
Whatever you think is wrong with me is due to blocking certain brain pathways & possibly changed balance of body hormones (no, i'm not talking about going female shiet). I increase my knowledge on these parts where people are too scary because of law & ethics to do so on other humans. I've tested even things that were just few days since first time created & found many effects that seems to be useful in future for me (later people died from these drugs due to using them as recreative substances... stupid people). I enjoy beign able to cure anything within my body by myself and with no help of any person. I have literally no problems with my body for years and cured completly epilepsy i had since i was born. My immunity system got so good i do not catch anything. My country law limits whatever i can obtain or cure myself with so just because of that i have no respect for that part of law.



Jmz_33 said:


> So... your an Otaku? Lmfao, get fucked weeb.



Not exactly Otaku, thats why i used NEET instead Otaku. I have no idea what i should be called. Read above ^, i'm more interesed in beign able to cure anything than watching anime & playing games. These two things are just addition and i never do them for longer time like Otaku would do.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Narcissist behavior is common sign when messing with NMDA receptors, i'm not like that normally. I just experiment on myself a lot  all effects are temporary.
> Whatever you think is wrong with me is due to blocking certain brain pathways & possibly changed balance of body hormones (no, i'm not talking about going female shiet). I increase my knowledge on these parts where people are too scary because of law & ethics to do so on other humans. I've tested even things that were just few days since first time created & found many effects that seems to be useful in future for me (later people died from these drugs due to using them as recreative substances... stupid people). I enjoy beign able to cure anything within my body by myself and with no help of any person. I have literally no problems with my body for years and cured completly epilepsy i had since i was born. My immunity system got so good i do not catch anything. My country law limits whatever i can obtain or cure myself with so just because of that i have no respect for that part of law.



lmao weed


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 1, 2019)

Ok, I can understand not wanting excessive Muslim immigration, but what’s your issue with the gays?


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> lmao weed



NMDA receptors are more like Ketamine analogs and other dissociatives. Highest affinity for these receptors are from substances like Diphenidine. Whatever PCP is i would recommend staying away from that shiet, i see no value in it except recreation.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Ok, I can understand not wanting excessive Muslim immigration, but what’s your issue with the gays?



For example Biedron, one of politicans in my country wants to put people expresing negative opinion about gays in jail. Yes, you have no right to criticise them.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> For example Biedron, one of politicans in my country wants to put people expresing negative opinion about gays in jail. Yes, you have no right to criticise them.





> Someone wants to stop hating gays publicly
> Therefore, I must hate gays


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> For example Biedron, one of politicans in my country wants to put people expresing negative opinion about gays in jail. Yes, you have no right to criticise them.



Do you have a problem with homosexuals? I'm gay, myself.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> For example Biedron, one of politicans in my country wants to put people expresing negative opinion about gays in jail. Yes, you have no right to criticise them.


Dumb law, but #notallgays


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Do you have a problem with homosexuals? I'm gay, myself.



Do you want to put people who doesn't like gays in jail? If they just express their opinion and do nothing illegal against gays then they should be locked away? If yes then i have problem with you. If not then i have no problem with you beign gay.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Apr 1, 2019)

Are you an incel


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

You know, OP, I think if you came out of the closet and stopped repressing yourself, you'd become confident enough to stop abusing drugs and actually seek meaningful employment.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

Boxy Brown said:


> Are you an incel



No, i will be graduating to Wizard. 
A wizard is never late, nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 1, 2019)

Do you still consider Bretton Tarrant to be a hero?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

OP, how do you feel about a woman earning more than a man working in the same position if the female co-worker achieves more than the male does?


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

As i said i hate people who approve jailing people for expressing critism about gay people. That include sadly mostly gays but also some hetero people. You just went full autistic or misunderstanded me. I need to train more my english.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

Also unrelated question: Are you single?


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Also unrelated question: Are you single?



I had numerous girls but i didn't go to anything more. I simply didn't want to start relationship without having my own house and i do not want to do it by getting a debt. I'm against taking debts just to buy something expensive and pay more later.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 1, 2019)

@PewBrettonPie Which animes do you prefer to jack off too?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I had numerous girls but i didn't go to anything more. I simply didn't want to start relationship without having my own house and i do not want to do it by getting a debt. I'm against taking debts just to buy something expensive and pay more later.



It's a yes or no question, please answer it. Are. You. Single?


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> @PewBrettonPie Which animes do you prefer to jack off too?



None, also i do not use fetish videos. If i feel urge to jack off i simply use normal naked woman picture and nothing more than that. In my research i noticed that anything else except normal porn cause my dong to expand more in random situations xD Its better to have full control of your dong that not having it.

@The Fool i said it, if you cannot get answer from that post then you should question your ability to read & get moral? im missing correct world in english, but you should know what i mean


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 1, 2019)

Have you tried selling drugs?  There are a lot of neat things one can cook up and sell.  I recommend various weed extracts, potheads are very unlikely to stab you (meth is easier, but meth addicts are more likely to stab you so there's more risk involved).


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> None, also i do not use fetish videos. If i feel urge to jack off i simply use normal naked woman picture and nothing more than that. In my research i noticed that anything else except normal porn cause my dong to expand more in random situations xD Its better to have full control of your dong that not having it.



You should make a tulpa, they're great for sex.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> In my research i noticed that anything else except normal porn cause my dong to expand more in random situations xD


In your research? What, did you write up a report on what kind of cheese pizza gets your dick rock hard? If so, do you mind if we see it?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> None, also i do not use fetish videos. If i feel urge to jack off i simply use normal naked woman picture and nothing more than that. In my research i noticed that anything else except normal porn cause my dong to expand more in random situations xD Its better to have full control of your dong that not having it.
> 
> @The Fool i said it, if you cannot get answer from that post then you should question your ability to read & get moral? im missing correct world in english, but you should know what i mean



Since you're not a native English speaker, let me rewrite your post to sound more idiomatic. Observe:



> Alas, for I do not find arousal within oriental animations. For you see, if I so happen to feel a need to caress my phallus, I rather prefer the purity of a maiden clad in nothing at all. Within the confines of my own studies, I have discovered that, when I encounter pornography or other sexually-suggestive material that includes one or more members of the male sex, I find myself oddly attracted to them more than I do the female. This greatly confuses and infuriates me, and therefor I do not partake in the consumption of such subcategories of suggestive content.
> 
> @The Fool I have stated that which I am indeed single. For you see, I indeed long for a fair maiden to call my own. Please God, let me meet her.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> Have you tried selling drugs?  There are a lot of neat things one can cook up and sell.  I recommend various weed extracts, potheads are very unlikely to stab you (meth is easier, but meth addicts are more likely to stab you so there's more risk involved).



101 how to get in jail xD

@Jmz_33 not for public eyes (hidden somewhere with truecrypt all my researchs)  and random dong expand i mean totally random like i wasn't thinking about anything. Its normal for male humans but weird porn videos cause body to have more dong going full tower eiffla that normally it does. Its nothing bad but annyoing for some people.


----------



## Hell (Apr 1, 2019)

It's OK to be gay.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 1, 2019)

Get a job, hippie.


----------



## ComputerWife (Apr 1, 2019)

halal when


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Do you still consider Bretton Tarrant to be a hero?


Please answer the question, explaining why or why not


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Since you're not a native English speaker, let me rewrite your post to sound more idiomatic. Observe:



Nice info about how i should write to sound better, but i disagree about male sex. Not that i've tried it, but i simply doesn't care about it as long as politics aren't involved with it.
Taking sex into politics and religion is something bad what politicans shouldn't do. I will fight with politic abuse of sex & religion.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Please answer the question, explaining why or why not



I cannot answer exactly but what he has done is way of choosing to be negative hero. He sacrificed like Jesus his own life to make people see & learn something they should knew but didn't before. To write it all and what i mean i would have to spend hours and i simply do not have time now. Maybe tomorrow i will get your question answered fully.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Apr 1, 2019)

Have you considered sex work?


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 1, 2019)

dude, your problem is that you are not gay. You need to get some vitamin D, go do something fun, preferably with other people.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 1, 2019)

What is even this thread? an unfunny april fools I hope.


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 1, 2019)

Buy high, sell low my parasite friend


----------



## TenMilesWide (Apr 1, 2019)

Just steal. Get like a knife or a metal pipe* to threaten people with, go out in the streets and get you that bread.

*not a gun, if you get one of those I advise you just an hero and save everybody the trouble


----------



## guccigash (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Hi
> 
> *What is the best way to earn money as NEET *(_gamer that love watching anime without a job_) *in your opinion?*
> 
> ...



I think it is highly unlikely you are making consistent returns on a portfolio. The idea that you are averaging 25-50% on every trade is ridiculous.  

You can't ask people to explain things deeply when you have presented a pack of lies and delusion, what you have written here is puerile. Anyone who understands the first thing about equities is laughing at your post.


----------



## admiral (Apr 1, 2019)

Become a mukbang youtuber


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2019)

Become a camwhore.
It's really the only way.  Even if you're a disgusting pig, you can still con people into watching your videos and even paying you for mukbangs.
See, Big AL for examples.


----------



## Edgeworth (Apr 1, 2019)

Hell said:


> It's OK to be gay.



We call it "imagi-gay-tion"

ALSO lol at the OP disclaimer "if you rate this dumb then no u" logic. Above-average intelligence, people.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Apr 1, 2019)

I know a lot of people are making fun of you but I'm going to give you some actual practical advice.

In your situation you should be focused on keeping your cost of living as low as possible. It wont matter how much you make if  you have to immediately turn around and spend it. There are a metric shit ton of ways to reduce spending. A lot of people will tell you all about the benefits of budgeting, but that's all bullshit. All you need to do is kill yourself.


----------



## rabbitgay (Apr 1, 2019)

unironically, draw furry porn


----------



## KotatsuApe (Apr 1, 2019)

I think this might be a troll but if he isn't then this is good news for us. It means the cows are coming directly to us without even having to find them first.

To answer the question, you have these choices:

Be a cam whore.
Be a twitch streamer / youtuber and do only gameplays/reactions/drama videos.
Go down the woke path, troon out and create a Patreon to fight harassment/literal nazis.
Make shitty art for exceptional individuals.


----------



## Bon Bon (Apr 1, 2019)

man I got excited when I saw there were 4 pages of replies because extra money so low entry a NEET could get on on it sounds great, turns out OP was just a dumbass,
To everyone saying to make art for furries/perverts (same difference), any advice on setting up means of payment that won't come back to you?


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 1, 2019)

rabbitgay said:


> unironically, draw furry porn





BigRuler said:


> draw furry porn for money
> furfags pay a lot in commissions i hear


I think that's actually pretty difficult. The market's become pretty saturated. Also you're one SJW meltdown away from getting locked out of your payment processor.


----------



## Bon Bon (Apr 1, 2019)

Chexxchunk said:


> I think that's actually pretty difficult. The market's become pretty saturated. Also you're one SJW meltdown away from getting locked out of your payment processor.


I believe it's a *thing* for tweens who cant draw good but are the type to make "creative people problems XDD" posts, and normies with no involvement in art, to think furry porn is actually a good avenue


----------



## Hikikomori-Yume (Apr 1, 2019)

Grow weed


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

One of my idols amassed his fortune through a small loan of a million dollars, you could try the same.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 1, 2019)

suck alot of dick


----------



## The best and greatest (Apr 1, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Buy girls underwear and socks in bulk then sell them to creeps for $20 a pop, just make a fake account with stolen pictures so the dudes think your a chick


Be sure to wear them all in though so they get that organic funk culture the boys just luff2huff.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 1, 2019)

Pretend to be a girl on f-list and drain money out of people more succesful than you. If you call them faggot on repeat enough, they tend to whip out 2-3 digits of american paper.

It's sad how many people are into financial domination; it's literally a valid path in life. If you're a female with domination interests, all the better, but even having terrible grammar and repeating 'faggot' enough does the job from what I've heard  from friends who do it.

We're talking $100-200 on a good day with your usual piglets checking in every other day to send another $50. Hell, friend had one that rolled a die to figure out how many months he should be blocked, each adding $100. The fact you even considered learning the stock market without having several thousand to invest is pretty sad compared to how easily this is done. Especially if you do it tactically and not just to get off.

But y'know. You watch anime. You'd probably be into having a senpai on all four emptying his wallet.


----------



## Foxxo (Apr 1, 2019)

Guilt trip your parents?
I'd suggest prostitution as well, but you probably lack the transportation necessary to diversify your market and/or avoid getting "banged".


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 1, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> As i said i hate people who approve jailing people for expressing critism about gay people. That include sadly mostly gays but also some hetero people. You just went full autistic or misunderstanded me. I need to train more my english.





PewBrettonPie said:


> Hi
> 
> *What is the best way to earn money as NEET *(_gamer that love watching anime without a job_) *in your opinion?*
> 
> ...


Become an e-beggar


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 1, 2019)

a lot of stores would not prosecute shoplifters for under $50 to avoid the hassle. Become professional low-ball stealer by combining your love of dressing up like an anime chick with desire to get free shit.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Apr 1, 2019)

@PewBrettonPie Using "xD" unironically  shows that you're either massively autistic or you come from a massively autistic country like most Hispanic ones.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Most of common people consider stock as a way to earn or lose few extra bucks but they just can't see it full potential (_and probably target wrong company, gaming one is the best for extra incom_e).



Wait a sec, I didn't see this part either.

Have you, like, not heard, all over youtube and reddit and financial blogs and everywhere else on the planet that media stock prices are freefalling across the board? How fucking stupid are you? Now's a horrible time to invest in general, but suggesting game companies is just laughable.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Apr 2, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> @PewBrettonPie Using "xD" unironically  shows that you're either massively autistic or you come from a massively autistic country like most Hispanic ones.


The latter, usage of xD is incredibly common in Poland both unironically and "ironically" to this day. I spend most of my time online in the anglosphere and rarely visit Polish communities so I find it extremely jarring whenever I have to drop back in.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 2, 2019)

I will read all posts later but thanks to  person who gave me link to reddit. Found a lot of helpful tips  btw monies going up everyday, soon i might be able to sustain myself just from stock.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 3, 2019)

I am a son of a very rich businessman in Saudi Arabia. I have way too much money to spare. I tried to get rid of it any way possible, but nothing works. So instead I decided to give it away to the poor. I will send you a $1,000 every month. Please give me your credit card number and its date of expiration, so I can send it to you, and also, just so I can verify it's you through my connections, your full name and the 3 digits on the back.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Apr 3, 2019)

Investing in gaming companies sounds like something an irresponsible trust fund child would do.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Apr 3, 2019)

NEETs don't speak English. Only anime:


----------



## Autisimodo (Apr 3, 2019)

If you're so hellbent on getting money without working for it then you should just get a job and save yourself the hassle tbh.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 3, 2019)

E-sports


----------



## fishmonger (Apr 3, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> E-sports


This, but unironically.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 3, 2019)

@PewBrettonPie, have you considered winning the lottery?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 3, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> My current research found that if you have big enough starting budget then you can live forever just from stock price changes.
> Most of common people consider stock as a way to earn or lose few extra bucks but they just can't see it full potential (_and probably target wrong company, gaming one is the best for extra incom_e).
> As you can see i earn good starting money but i need more sources of income if i want to keep it growing bigger and bigger. Well i have dream of taking over this world but amount of money i would need is too big to overcome in my life time :p
> 
> ...


This is _terrible _bait, but I'll play just for the hell of it:

So let's start with your startup capital. To have any hope of living solely off of playing the market, you're gonna want a series of low risk, low reward blue chips (this is going to be your base, it keeps you from going broke), CDs (securing your future), and high risk, high reward moonshots, which is what you seem to be focusing on to the exclusion of the first two.

For this to in any way be viable as a sole form of income for the rest of your life, you're going to need around $800,000 on the very low end. That's the money you need _before_ attempting this.

Next let's talk selection of investments. Given the whole "vidya is the future" bit, you appear to have chosen to tie the sum total of your financial well-being to a single industry. I'd also not that this industry is famously volatile, and the entire thing nearly flatlined altogether in '83.
In short, there's a decent chance you're playing a bubble market and will lose everything, even if you had superhuman knowledge of who to invest in, and you don't.

Next let's look at your overall understanding of how investing works:



PewBrettonPie said:


> Each wave should increase your profit by 25-50% or double it if you get perfect timing. By profit i mean whatever you gained over your starting amount of money. Usually there is so called "wave" once per week and remember to invest in correct country because you can gain also with dollar or euro price rising over your national money


Ok, so you have no idea what you're doing or how this works.

Get a job.


----------



## wrangled tard (Apr 3, 2019)

I feel like this is some sort of elaborate pyramid scheme that OP fell into and is now trying to justify it by posting on random forums to convince himself he didn't waste his money.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 4, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> If you're so hellbent on getting money without working for it then you should just get a job and save yourself the hassle tbh.



He called this "this easy way" in his post but I don't see how it's easy to desperately scrounge around for money and gamble on stocks when you can just secure yourself with a normal job and have consistent and assured income, and even health benefits.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 4, 2019)

Sell your shit


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 4, 2019)

The bums will always lose!


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 4, 2019)

Simple, just become a power-bottom for a tranny cam-whore. You'll earn some tips and you can hold your little head high and proudly proclaim 'traps aren't gay' while still hate bonering for gays. Or preferably, neck yourself,


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 4, 2019)

I just want to have money to make a place where birds can rest on my window, i want money to make animals like cats happy around me,  my dreams are expensive so i need money.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Apr 4, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> @PewBrettonPie, have you considered winning the lottery?



If i could know correct numbers to win


----------



## Pargon (Apr 4, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I will read all posts later but thanks to  person who gave me link to reddit. Found a lot of helpful tips  btw monies going up everyday, soon i might be able to sustain myself just from stock.
> 
> View attachment 713436





> reddit
> "helpful tips"



lowest quality bait, 0/10


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 4, 2019)

Crypto mining, you dummie.

Break that 1050Ti mommy and daddy got you.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

KotatsuApe said:


> I think this might be a troll but if he isn't then this is good news for us. It means the cows are coming directly to us without even having to find them first.
> 
> To answer the question, you have these choices:
> 
> ...


Those are all jobs except Youtubeing game reaction videos.
Just sell all the crap around your house on a site like ebay. Meh even that would take work.


----------

